# Plants with eggs...



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

Good morning all,

I could really need your help.

The plant I got at the LFS last Saturday seems to have some eggs or something on the leaves (brown spots) I would like to know a receipe in wich I could dip them to kill these uninvited guess, also the plants are now in the tank can I threat the tank, while the first few fishes are in it, with something to prevent infestation?

Here is some details of the tank etc.

I just started a 90g tank with florite and gravel substrate, no CO2, a Eheim proII and Fluval 303 and Aqualife 4 tube light.

I tested the water this weekend and all parametres were fine (!?) except maybe PH @ 6.6.
I went ahead and bought a few plants and some fish.

9 black lined Corry & 4 Bleeding hearth Corry.
Then;
Nympae Lotus Zenkeri; Really nice red Lotus plant!
Microsorum Pteropus windelov; Nice green leaves & nicely shaped
Hygrophila Corymbosa Angustifolia; This one has nice long stem and cute leaves too.
Now for the bad news...

I noticed that the Hygrophila has some brown spot on its leaves 
I can scrape them off with nail, but I am afraid of some kind of germs or snail infestation...

No I did not threat the plants before putting them in the tank :-(

Other than that the plants are a nice dark green and seem to like the tank's chemistry, the Cory seems also very happy with their new home.

LSF is receiving some special Plecos this week and I will likely add one in the tank, hopefully he will clean up the glasses also I noticed some 'hair' startiong to grow on the drift wood so I need to find something that will chew on that, but that question might be for another forum.

Thank you all in advance.

Voilà, this is the update for today.

Cheers,




a. 


Coyote24


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Sounds like diatomaceous/brown algae. Assuming that it is, all you can really do is either manually rub them off or get fish such as ottocinclus cats to help control it. It happens in the early stages of starting a planted aquarium. Small BN plecos will do fine but as they get bigger they woun't be able to rest on the leaves to rasp but will help keep the driftwood clean.

Plecos of the genus _Peckoltia_ will munch away at the softening layers of the driftwood and keep the surface looking clean. One will hardly see them but if you take a pic and then compare the wood a few months later, you will notice the difference as the rough, knobby, knarly areas will soon smoothen out...LOL.

Fish that will eat hair algae are livebearers, rosy barbs, ruby barbs, Amano shrimp...that's all that comes to mind at the moment.

HTH


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Tank evolution.*

Hi,

Wilson, thanks for the advice.

I have another thread with some pics of the tank so far, and one pic of the sick plant where you can see the spots.
Hummm maybe a trip to LFS is in order to get an Otto then...
B-Al's in Mississauga apparently has received some special Plecos, so I intend to go check them outand maybe push all the way to B-Al's Oakville too.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=8659#post8659

Cheers,

a.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The spotting for sure is brown/diatomaceous algae. Once the plant settles in and you get into a fert dosing regimin, fish to do some work for you, it'll go away on it's own. Then the next phase of nuisence algae growth. Not to worry, it's all part of the set-up maturing/evolution. Sometimes, it goes as quickly as it comes. We'll cross those roads when you get there .

It's going to look amazing when planted and grown in !!!


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Thanks again*

Thanks again Wilson.

I have a few other question regarding plants and shrimp and vacuming but I will start a new thread for that.

Cheers, 

a


----------

